# Nikon Announces 24-70mm F2.8 VR, 24mm F1.8 and 200-500 F5.6 FX Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 4, 2015)

```
<p><strong>THE NIKKOR LEGACY THRIVES: THREE NEW NIKON LENSES PUT PERFORMANCE AND NEW PERSPECTIVES IN FOCUS</strong></p>
<p>MELVILLE, NY (August 4, 2015) – Today, Nikon Inc. announced three exciting new NIKKOR lenses for professional and enthusiast photographers. The new AF-S NIKKOR 24-70mm f/2.8E ED VR is the evolution of one of Nikon’s most popular pro lenses, improving upon its versatility and image quality. Nikon has also announced two additional new lens options, including the lightweight AF-S NIKKOR 200-500mm f/5.6E ED VR, a super-telephoto zoom that gives FX and DX-format photographers incredible reach in a compact size. The AF-S NIKKOR 24mm f/1.8G ED is the latest addition to Nikon’s popular line of f/1.8 fixed focal length lenses and is ideal for those seeking a sharp, fast-aperture prime lens.</p>
<p>“These three very different lenses are representative of the diverse range of Nikon photographers, but they all provide the most vibrant, sharp images and HD video possible; with color and clarity that only genuine NIKKOR optics can deliver,” said Masahiro Horie, Director of Marketing and Planning, Nikon Inc.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1175033-REG/nikon_af_s_nikkor_24_70mm_f_2_8e.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x661015" target="_blank">Nikon 24-70 f/2.8E ED VR</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1175036-REG/nikon_af_s_nikkor_24mm_f_1_8g.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x661012" target="_blank">Nikon 24 f/1.8G ED</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1175034-REG/nikon_af_s_nikkor_200_500mm_f_5_6e.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x661016" target="_blank">Nikon 200-500 f/5.6E ED VR</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>AF-S NIKKOR 24-70mm f/2.8E ED VR

</strong>Look into the bag of nearly any Nikon-wielding pro and you will find Nikon’s iconic 24-70mm f/2.8, and with good reason; this lens’ versatility and image quality has made it an essential workhorse lens for every type of shooter. The new AF-S NIKKOR 24-70mm f/2.8E ED VR improves upon its respected predecessor in nearly every aspect, adding the best Nikon lens technologies to create an essential optic. An exciting evolution to come to this lens is the much-anticipated addition of Nikon’s Vibration Reduction (VR) image stabilization technology. With up to four stops of image stabilization<span class="green">*</span>, the new 24-70mm f/2.8 VR is ready to tackle the challenging light of a wedding ceremony or on-the-spot news, while Tripod Mode helps to banish blur for landscape shooters. VR is also a huge benefit to filmmakers shooting handheld or on a rig who already appreciate the lens’ depth-of-field control and precise sharpness.</p>
<p>The new NIKKOR 24-70mm f/2.8 utilizes Nikon’s Electromagnetic Aperture control, which allows for consistent exposures during high speed bursts of shooting. This lens also improves upon image quality with new optical construction to provide clarity and consistently sharp images, and is ideal for capturing portraits, landscapes and weddings. For nearly any assignment in any kind of light, the combination of a fast f/2.8 constant maximum aperture and useful zoom range make this lens the choice of many professionals. A first for NIKKOR lenses, a new Aspherical Extra-Low Dispersion (ASP/ED) element is paired with traditional aspherical, ED and High-Refractive Index (HRI) elements for a thrilling new level of optical precision. Photos and videos take on a beautiful balance of sharpness and subtle blur effects, virtually free of flare, ghosting, coma and chromatic aberration throughout the frame. Nikon’s exclusive Nano Crystal Coat is also employed to further reduce instances of ghosting and flare.</p>
<p>The new lens construction enhances durability and image quality, while retaining the overall balance and handling that made this a favorite of photographers in the first place. The lens is sealed and gasketed against the elements, and now features a fluorine coating on the front and rear element to make it easier to remove dirt, moisture and smudges from the lens surface. The optical formula consists of 20 elements in 16 groups, while a 9-blade diaphragm helps to create a pleasing, natural out of focus area with beautiful bokeh. Additionally, the AF-S NIKKOR 24-70mm f/2.8E ED VR features a new filter diameter of 82mm and will accept the new Nikon CPL2 Circular Polarizer and 82mm NC (Neutral Color) filters.</p>
<p><strong>AF-S NIKKOR 200-500mm f/5.6E ED VR

</strong>The new Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 200-500mm f/5.6E ED VR is an exhilarating new lens option, giving enthusiast FX and DX-format photographers the ability to go further with amazing zoom power and tack-sharp clarity. This compact super-telephoto zoom is ideal for bringing distant subjects closer, including birds, sports, wildlife and motorsports. This lens opens the doors for a fresh new perspective; with a maximum reach of 500mm on FX-format Nikon cameras and a staggering 750mm equivalent reach on DX-format cameras. With a maximum aperture of f/5.6, photographers have the ability to fill much of the frame with their subject and create a pleasing background blur, even in challenging light. This lens also features Nikon’s Electromagnetic Aperture for consistent exposures, as well as VR with 4.5 stops of image stabilization. Additionally, the VR features Sport Mode, which is well-suited for capturing vibrant, sharp images of distant subjects at high frame rates or when panning with fast-moving action. The lens also lets users focus as close as 7.2 ft. throughout the entire focal range, for when a decisive play comes closer than expected, or capturing intricate details of nature.</p>
<p>Whether spending all day at an air race or in the field, the new NIKKOR 200-500mm f/5.6 is surprisingly lightweight at only 5 lbs 1.2 oz. (2300 grams) including the tripod collar, making this lens easy to use handheld for extended periods. Photographers looking for even more reach can increase the zoom power using an optional compatible Nikon 1.4x, 1.7x or 2x E series Teleconverters<span class="green">**</span> to capture even the most distant subjects.</p>
<p>The new AF-S NIKKOR 200-500mm f/5.6E ED VR’s optical formula features three ED elements to enhance sharpness and minimize chromatic aberration. A 9-blade aperture provides a desirable, smooth bokeh, while Nikon’s Silent Wave Motor technology helps to quickly and quietly achieve critical focus. The filter diameter of the new 200-500mm lens is 95mm, and Nikon will also offer optional 95mm NC (Neutral Color) and the 95mm Circular Polarizer CPL2 filters.</p>
<p><strong>AF-S NIKKOR 24mm f/1.8G ED

</strong>The AF-S NIKKOR 24mm f/1.8G ED is the latest addition to the exceptional system of NIKKOR f/1.8 primes, and provides enthusiast photographers with a fast wide-angle prime lens that’s both lightweight and affordable. This new lens lets photographers immerse viewers into landscapes, interiors and architecture with amazing clarity and minimal distortion, while a fast maximum aperture delivers superb bokeh and excellent low-light ability. Whether a photographer’s passion is capturing environmental portraits or the delicious details of a meal, this lens creates a dramatic separation between subject and background.</p>
<p>The new NIKKOR 24mm f/1.8 complements Nikon’s high-resolution DSLRs and provides amazing image quality thanks to Nikon lens technologies including Nikon’s exclusive Nano Crystal Coat. Additionally, this compact lens features ED and Aspherical lens elements for extreme sharpness while minimizing ghosting and flare.</p>
<p><strong>Price and Availability

</strong>The new AF-S NIKKOR 24-70mm f/2.8E ED VR will be available in late August for a suggested retail price (SRP) of $2399.95<span class="green">***</span>. The AF-S NIKKOR 200-500mm f/5.6E ED VR will be available in mid-September for the SRP $1399.95<span class="green">***</span>. The new AF-S NIKKOR 24mm f/1.8G ED will be available in mid-September for the SRP of 749.95<span class="green">***</span>.  For more information on these new NIKKOR lenses as well as other Nikon products, please visit www.nikonusa.com.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1175033-REG/nikon_af_s_nikkor_24_70mm_f_2_8e.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x661015" target="_blank">Nikon 24-70 f/2.8E ED VR</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1175036-REG/nikon_af_s_nikkor_24mm_f_1_8g.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x661012" target="_blank">Nikon 24 f/1.8G ED</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1175034-REG/nikon_af_s_nikkor_200_500mm_f_5_6e.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x661016" target="_blank">Nikon 200-500 f/5.6E ED VR</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## LuCoOc (Aug 4, 2015)

I wonder how good the 200-500 is at this amazing price. If Canon announced a 200-500 5.6 for 1.4k I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 4, 2015)

As in the other thread: 
Kudos to Nikon! 
Two great lenses (on paper). Let's see how they'll perform in real world.
Canon, it's your move


----------



## Haydn1971 (Aug 4, 2015)

Canon EF 200-500mm f5.6 that works on a 6D with extenders - yes please ;-)


----------



## 9VIII (Aug 4, 2015)

Apparently this is an internal focusing design.
And it has .22 maximum magnification.
This lens is sounding better all the time, hopefully I don't get too envious (and hopefully IQ at 500mm holds up).

I really wish Sigma hadn't played the number matching game and made the Sport superzoom 500f5.6 instead.
A nice 500f5.6 prime might make up for it though.


----------

